# 100 Favorites: # 8



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
Eugen Jochum, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Kiri Te Kanawa, Julia Hamari, Stuart Burrows, Robert Holl*










This my reference LvB 9. It's a towering, magnificent interpretation.

Here are some comments about Jochum's LSO LvB 9 from another source: http://classicalcandor.blogspot.com/2010/07/beethoven-symphony-no-9-cd-review.html


----------

